# die Geburtsstunde der Black Pearl



## krauthi (18. Mai 2008)

Dies ist die Geburt der Black Pearl 

Alles fing damit an das ich die Theorie des Bootsführerscheines bestanden hatte und ich nun auf der suche nach einem neuen boot war 
Das alte ging zu einem guten preis weg und ich schaute mich nach allen Seiten für etwas Neues um 
Nach dem ich dann fündig geworden bin musste ich es nur noch abholen und das war nicht ganz ohne, da es hinter Hamburg war und ich das an einem tag abgeholt habe 













Der erste Eindruck besagte direkt ohhhh da haste aber noch arbeit dran 
also wurde erst mal alles ausgebaut und das sieht dan so aus 




Der 30 ps Motor lief zwar gut aber entsprach nicht meinen Vorstellungen und somit wurde der auch wieder verkauft 
Zugleich bekam ich ein tolles Angebot über einen Mercury bigfoot 25 ps der nun auch an der Black Pearl dran hängt 




Da die Vorbesitzer des Bootes den Spiegel tiefer gemacht hatten musste ich diesen Spiegel wieder aufbauen zwecks eines Langschaftes 




















Nach stundenlanger schleiferrei und etlichen Umbauarbeiten mit GFK konnte man so langsam ein bild daraus erkennen wie es einmal werden sollte und dies ermutigte mich immer weiter zu machen 
















nach den Umbauten gings nun an den innenstrich


----------



## krauthi (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: die Gebrutsstunder der Black Pearl*

Nach fast drei Monaten   bin ich nun fast am ende   angelangt  und die neue Sasion kann  starten 
hier presentiere ich euch nun die  fats fertige Black Pearl 









































Hier noch ein paar Daten  zur Black Pearl 

Länge 420 
Breite  170 
Motor  Big foot 25 ps mercury 
E motor  minn kota powerdrive 55 
Echolot  eagle  640 c color 


Gruß Krauthi


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: die Gebrutsstunder der Black Pearl*

WAS EIN BOOT! 
Alter Schwede, da hast du ja was geschaffen, da kann man dir die Hände für küssen... der Wahnsinn!


Nimm was du kriegen kannst - und gib nichts wieder zurück! :vik:


----------



## sundangler (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: die Geburtsstunde der Black Pearl*

Da sage ich mal Alle Achtung. Sieht super aus. Fast wie neu! :m Na dann Petri Heil!!


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: die Geburtsstunde der Black Pearl*

Junge- Junge da steckt Herzbkut drin. Neidvoller Respekt!! Klasse Arbeit!!


----------



## köfi01 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: die Geburtsstunde der Black Pearl*

Da fehlen mir die Worte !!! *RESPEKT#6#6#6.Echt super geworden.*

                            Gruß,Ralf


----------



## krauthi (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: die Geburtsstunde der Black Pearl*

was noch fehlt  ist  die schaltbox  und die  reeling (bzw muss noch  eingebaut werden )    


dan bin ich fertig 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## wilhelm (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: die Geburtsstunde der Black Pearl*

Da hast du dir ein super Boot aufbebaut R E S P E K T.

Nah denn viele schöne Stunden auf dem Wasser und ein Dickes Petri.

PS: Neid muß man(n) sich erarbeiten zugegeben das hast du.

Respektvolle Grüße Wilhelm


----------



## HarryO. (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: die Geburtsstunde der Black Pearl*

das ist echt der hammer:vik:, wenn man den text liest,".....presentiere ich.....black pearl", hab ich gedacht, na was soll da jetzt dolles kommen,dann runtergescrolled und 
aaaaääääähhhhhh-hey-hey-waauuhhh-wahnsinn:k.
besonders gut gefällt mir der friseurstuhl vorne drauf:q
(kleiner scherz)#h#hdas hast du super hingekriegt, respekt. fast zu schön zum angeln, sehr elegant. 

gruß thorsten


----------



## Der Fischmann (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: die Geburtsstunde der Black Pearl*

Mega boot sieht echt Hammer aus der sthul gefällt mir auch so einen hät ich gern^^


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: die Geburtsstunde der Black Pearl*

Hochtragender Titel..........................aber eine wirklich gelungene Arbeit!

Vor Allem die Arbeit am Spiegel ist nicht ohne!!

Ich krieg immer das gruseln, wenn ich solche Schnippeleien am Spiegel sehe. Haste das Originalmaterial aus dem Rumpf kratzen müssen, oder wars noch nicht vergammelt?|uhoh:


----------



## marca (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: die Geburtsstunde der Black Pearl*

Haste wirklich toll gemacht!!
Meinen Glückwunsch und immer eine Hand breit Wasser unterm Kiel!!!


----------



## HD4ever (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: die Geburtsstunde der Black Pearl*

super Arbeit !!!! #6#6#6 #r
was hast du denn da für ein Holz genommen für den Staukastenbau ?
ich habe demnächst auch sowas vor einzubauen #h
nur übergestrichen dann oder vorher überzogen ?


----------



## Luiz (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: die Geburtsstunde der Black Pearl*

super sache, haste schön hinbekommen.

Enterhaken liegt auf meinem bb bereit für deine bp!

Wir sehen uns


----------



## krauthi (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: die Geburtsstunde der Black Pearl*

das sind 20 mm spanplatten   die dan anschließend   mit gfk  überzogen worden sind    
dan gfk spachtel  drauf  + glatt schleifen + streichen 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: die Geburtsstunde der Black Pearl*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Hochtragender Titel..........................aber eine wirklich gelungene Arbeit!
> 
> Vor Allem die Arbeit am Spiegel ist nicht ohne!!
> 
> Ich krieg immer das gruseln, wenn ich solche Schnippeleien am Spiegel sehe. Haste das Originalmaterial aus dem Rumpf kratzen müssen, oder wars noch nicht vergammelt?|uhoh:


 
in den  vorhandene rest  vom spiegel  wurden erst mal  ca  20 lange  stahlstäbe  drin versenkt  und habe ca  8 cm   nach oben  stehen lassen  und dadrüber   schicht  für schicht  aufgebaut    also  mit sikaflex  verklebt  und verschraubt 
zumal  sind dan noch ca 5 cm  gfk   von jeder seite  draufgekommen  und  anschließend   mit  gfk spachtel   schön glatt gemacht 
als abschluss habe ich dan noch von jeder seite  5 mm alubleche  mit sikaflex  drauf geklebt   und verschraubt 

der  bigfoot 25 ps   ist selber auch noch mal verschraubt  und somit   ist dieser spiegel  für die ewigkeit gebaut worden 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Siff-Cop (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: die Geburtsstunde der Black Pearl*

Hallo Frank

also da muß man echt einen knicks machen, alle Achtung saubere Arbeit.

Respekt Respekt#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

Wieviele Stunden haste am Boot gearbeitet ?????


----------



## Sxxlflx (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: die Geburtsstunde der Black Pearl*

ohne worte #6


----------



## krauthi (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: die Geburtsstunde der Black Pearl*

hallo Dirk
 danke  für die Blumen
also  die arbeit in stunden zu fassen   ist nicht möglich
anfangs lief  es  durch das kalte nasse wetter    sehr schleppend   da ich  das schleifen im freien machen musste  
aber  insgesamt    vom ersten tag bis jetzt sind knapp drei monate vergangen 

und nun ist auch der rest fertig  also reeling und schaltbox  sind  eingebaut 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## powermike1977 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: die Geburtsstunde der Black Pearl*

hammerteil! das ding ist ja der wahnsinn! sauber


----------



## Heiko112 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: die Geburtsstunde der Black Pearl*

Moin Krauthi

sieht echt klasse aus. Die Arbeit am Spiegel gefällt mir besonders. Hättest dir ja auch nicht viel länger Zeit lassen dürfen denn die Saison startet ja bald.

Da wird in 3 Monaten ein ganz neues Boot aufgebaut und ich habe nen Bekannten der schafft innerhalb sechs Monaten nicht mal den Toüv für sein Trailer.|rolleyes.

Habe gestern mein Alu auch zum Abschluß gebracht. Waren aber im gegensatz zu deinem Bauwerk nur kleinigkeiten.


----------



## krauthi (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Geburtsstunde der Black Pearl*

die Black Pearl wurde heute  erfolgreich eingeweiht  und   zum sasionanfang konnte ich auch heute 5 zander und 1 Barsch verhaften 


gruß Krauthi


----------

